# Lost My NTL Remote



## Caroline123 (28 Nov 2006)

Hi, 

This probably sounds silly  , but I've lost my NTL remote. Or more likely, my 2 year old probably binned it without me realising?! 

Anyways, trying to get through to NTL is a joke - you're just left waiting and waiting every time you ring!!!

Is there anywhere else to get an NTL remote? I'd rather pay for the remote than keep paying for phone credit just to stay on hold!!


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 Nov 2006)

[broken link removed]?


----------



## askalot (29 Nov 2006)

I know someone who had to replace a broken one; NTL charged €25.


----------



## r2d2 (29 Nov 2006)

Caroline123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This probably sounds silly  , but I've lost my NTL remote. Or more likely, my 2 year old probably binned it without me realising?!
> 
> ...


 
Caroline,

Call 245 8200, ask for Marie on reception, explain what's happened and you should be able to pick one up F.O.C. from their reception in Eastpoint.....Just don't tell her r2d2 gave you her name !


----------



## TarfHead (29 Nov 2006)

r2d2 said:


> Caroline,
> 
> Call 245 8200, ask for Marie on reception, explain what's happened and you should be able to pick one up F.O.C. from their reception in Eastpoint.....Just don't tell her r2d2 gave you her name !


 
That worked for me too, even without r2d2's intervention. Fortunately Eastpoint is a short drive from home so it was easy for me.

In my case the remote stopped working so I was able to return that too.


----------



## Caroline123 (29 Nov 2006)

I think I'll try that. Thanks for the advice. Where about's is Eastpoint? I'd be coming from the southside - Dublin 24.


----------



## r2d2 (30 Nov 2006)

Caroline123 said:


> I think I'll try that. Thanks for the advice. Where about's is Eaxtpoint? I'd be coming from the southside - Dublin 24.


 
Caroline,

Eastpoint is between Fairview and The Point Depot.....I'm meeting a couple of guys from ntl tomorrow and could ask them to bring one along, I live in D24 as well so PM me and I'll organise with you if that's helpful.

r2d2


----------



## MonsieurBond (30 Nov 2006)

You could also consider buying a Universal Remote such as [broken link removed]. Logitech Harmony remotes are an excellent range. It takes time to set them up fully but it is worth it.

I have two of them and control my NTL among other things - you will find it responds to the Pace controls e.g. Pace DI-4010.


----------



## IrishGunner (29 Jan 2009)

*My NTL Remote*

Having trouble with my NTL remote and they charge €25 for a remote

Have [broken link removed] universal remote and trying to code in the codes and choosing Upc as the code but still cannot get it to work with the box anyone ever get a universal remote to work with the box. Works ok with tv but just not cable box?


----------

